# Newbie



## Quicksilver GTO (Aug 16, 2005)

Whats up guys. My name is Natasha and I live in Grove City, Ohio. I have an 04' GTO with an Arrowhead body kit and side exit exhaust. I was just told about this site so I decided to register and see what was going on.


Anyone here live in Grove City or drive thru it? I have seen several GTO's in the area but some of them dont seem very friendly lol.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Welcome! Glad to have ya! :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Quicksilver GTO said:


> Whats up guys. My name is Natasha and I live in Grove City, Ohio. I have an 04' GTO with an Arrowhead body kit and side exit exhaust. I was just told about this site so I decided to register and see what was going on.
> 
> 
> Anyone here live in Grove City or drive thru it? I have seen several GTO's in the area but some of them dont seem very friendly lol.


 :seeya: welcome to the fam now arty: on


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome! :cheers


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

welcome


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Where can I see this Arrowhead Body Kit? Welcome!


----------



## Quicksilver GTO (Aug 16, 2005)

GTO For Life said:


> Where can I see this Arrowhead Body Kit? Welcome!


I'll have pictures next week of my car all finished. But for now here are pictures from where I bought it.

Front Bumper:
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic.../5/3205/_Front_Bumper_Arrowhead_Front_Bumper_

Rear Bumper:
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...spx/5/2936/_Rear_Bumper_Arrowhead_Rear_Bumper

Side Skirts:
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...kirts_Arrowhead_Side_Skirts_W_Exhaust_Opening


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome Natasha,

Are you doing this hood?


----------



## Quicksilver GTO (Aug 16, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Welcome Natasha,
> 
> Are you doing this hood?



No I'm Not


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome!:cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Enjoy the site. :cheers


----------



## Humbler (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome, Westerville here. Saw a couple AP cars at MidOhio, very well executed and the new shaker hood is perfect!


----------

